# having trouble finding beans & grains locally



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I went to both BJ's and Costco yesterday to start buying some foods for long term storage. I've seen lots of rice in 25lb & 50lb bags (different varieties). But that's it. I have NOT see any bags of beans aside form very small ones (5lb red beans) in BJ's. No other grains. Costco only had rice. Are beans, grains and other dry food supplies seasonal? I don't see anything except rice. There are NO super walmarts on Long Island.

Where do you get other grains for long term storage? I bought some canned foods for now. I've read about LDS canneries but there is nothing near me. I would think that ordering large bags online would involve big shipping costs. 

Let me know if you have any helpful ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's one way to resolve your situation. Put together a list of the bulk grains and bulk foods you want, the bigger the list the better. Then call a food wholesaler in your area and have them fill the order. Now you see why volume matters - they're not going to be interested in selling you one 25# bag of beans.

Now, if you do want just one 25# bag of beans then go to your supermarket and have them order the bag for you. Shop around because some supermarkets will sell to you at their retail price and others will sell to you for a tad above their wholesale price due to the volume you buy and the fact that they don't have to break the bag down and fill their bulk grains barrels.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am sure you can find a better deal in bulk but sometimes those 1-5lb packs of beans for instance are not a whole lot different in price, if it is only a couple bucks difference you might just want to grab a few every time you get groceries.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure if you have a Winco, but they have an actual bulk section - where you can get what you want and measure it as you go. They have an excellent selection of beans, grains, powdered products, spices and more. As Bobbb said, a wholesaler (like Costco, Sams, Cub Foods or Winco, etc...) will most likely order your supply if the amount is large enough. Check with them.

LDS canneries may also be a great source for you. The closest ones (as far as I know and found on the web) are:

NJ - Piscataway

Phone (732) 248-7606
Address 121 Ethel Rd W Unit 7
Piscataway , New Jersey 08854

NY - Canandaigua

Phone (585) 394-4435
Address 2474 State Route 21
Canandaigua, New York 14424


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll check into it for a local food wholesaler tomorrow.

Are there any suppliers out there that actually have free shipping or low shipping costs on bulk grains?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Call a hospital cafeteria and talk to the person who orders their food and get the name of their supplier. You'll probably get better pricing and selection than going to Sam's Club.

There are bulk food consumer groups out there. I'm not sure if I'm using the correct name though. Years ago a friend at the time asked me if I wanted to order some bulk grains and he handed me a price list. Apparently some lady put together a 200+ person group and they ordered tractor trailer loads of bulk food and got terrific pricing. People would show up in some parking lot somewhere on a Sunday and she'd fill their orders and then the tractor would be empty and leave.

The discounts are pretty large when you order tractor trailer loads of bulk food. Ask around. Church groups maybe?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A while back there was a perceived shortage of rice. At that time Costco ran out and had to implement limits on rice purchases. this meant that even those people who did not want rice today bought it anyway because they were worried that they may not be able to get it tomorrow. We are seeing the same scenario today with ammo. I would guess that what you are experiencing is a general waking up of the public in your area.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/ shipping is 4.49.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

See, that honeyvillegrains looks like a great site but I can get beans cheaper in 2lb packages at the local grocery store, no shipping and I go there anyways. Cheapest on there that I saw were $1.75/lb.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

hangman said:


> I went to both BJ's and Costco yesterday to start buying some foods for long term storage. I've seen lots of rice in 25lb & 50lb bags (different varieties). But that's it. I have NOT see any bags of beans aside form very small ones (5lb red beans) in BJ's. No other grains. Costco only had rice. Are beans, grains and other dry food supplies seasonal? I don't see anything except rice. There are NO super walmarts on Long Island.
> 
> Where do you get other grains for long term storage? I bought some canned foods for now. I've read about LDS canneries but there is nothing near me. I would think that ordering large bags online would involve big shipping costs.
> 
> ...


I get red, black, pinto and navy beans, pearled barley, lentils and split greens peas. Pretty much all of it in one pound bags. Pretty much any full line grocery store should have this.

It don't need to come in big bags.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

FWIW I get grain from the feed store in 50# bags.

Red Winter Wheat $10.

Shelled Corn $15

Barley $15

It isn't as clean as you would get from the high end retailers but it's the same grain. You'll find a bit if chaff in the wheat, a few pieces of husk in the corn and a bit of stalk material in the barley. You can usually find a few dead insects in the bags as well. But at that price, I don't mind doing a little cleaning.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I order from Honeyville (cheap shipping) when they're having a site-wide 10% or 15% off sale. Their sales are announced in emails, but oftentimes when they run a sale, someone here will post it with the sale code. 

They're not always the best price per pound, but they're dependable, and you can get less common varieties from them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Try Google and other online possibilities*

When it comes to buying bulk grains, the home brewers have helped the preppers.

I once found a local prepping shop when I looked on craigslist for "bulk wheat".

I googled "buying bulk grains, Long Island" and this is what showed up: (I am sure there are more options if you do a little searching online)

Grays Grist Mill
106 Central Park S, New York, NY 10019 
(212) 315-3030

Mr Wheet
872 E 52nd St, Brooklyn, NY 11203 
(347) 663-1103

A F International Corp
98 Cuttermill Rd Ste 246s, Great Neck, NY 11021 
(516) 439-4141

Evergreen Js Inc
2710 Mermaid Ave, Brooklyn, NY 11224 
(718) 946-0608

Cunningham R F Co Inc
191 Terry Rd, Smithtown, NY 11787 
(631) 360-9155

Tickner's Inc
90 Main St, Hackettstown, NJ 07840 
(908) 852-4707

The Hay Loft Feed & Grain
501 Mill Rd, Coram, NY 11727 
(631) 698-6429

Sutton Trading Co 
224 Maple Ave, Horsham, PA 19044 
(215) 643-5630

Alliance Grain Inc
1000 Main St, Voorhees, NJ 08043 
(856) 751-5858

Read more: http://www.magicyellow.com/category/grain_dealers_wholesale/long_island_ny.html#ixzz2LsRoXVhu


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

UncleJoe definitely has the way to get it the cheapest in bags, at the feed store. 
For something like wheat it might be worth considering getting it straight from a farmer, wheat is something like $7-8/bushel right now (bushel =60lbs) was MUCH cheaper not long ago. But that is not bagged, just hauled to the elevator and dumped. We have sold as little as a couple bushels before, to people with chickens, they just filled pails out of the bin, and we sometimes give away tiny amounts for Kutia.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> wheat is something like $7-8/bushel right now (bushel =60lbs) was MUCH cheaper not long ago.


When I first bought it 5 years ago as a treat for the chickens, it was $8/50#. I expect it to go up again this year.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

UncleJoe, if only we knew, we could make millions on futures 
I really can't see much room for the wheat itself to go up, though it would make us farmers happy. Prices do lag though, you are always buying last years wheat.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What grade is it?*



cowboyhermit said:


> UncleJoe definitely has the way to get it the cheapest in bags, at the feed store.
> For something like wheat it might be worth considering getting it straight from a farmer, wheat is something like $7-8/bushel right now (bushel =60lbs) was MUCH cheaper not long ago. But that is not bagged, just hauled to the elevator and dumped. We have sold as little as a couple bushels before, to people with chickens, they just filled pails out of the bin, and we sometimes give away tiny amounts for Kutia.


When I was looking to buy grain a few years ago, I purchased some from a feed store also. However, the grain carried at feed stores is usually grade B, and it is dirty and needs to be winnowed. That is some work, and I prefer to buy grade A wheat that is clean. The LDS cannery has clean and inexpensive wheat and other grains.

Locally, there is a shop that carries grains, beans, honey, etc. I found them by googling grains. Finding the places that carry grains takes just a little research, as though you were looking for a place to get something repaired or replaced. They have some organics also.

I think it just takes using your favorite search engine, doing some research, and making a phone call or two. I am very satisfied with the results I found this way.

One more thought: I found some lentils and garbanzos in 25# bags at a local small grocery chain. It is somewhat of a health food store, but that is not how they market themselves. They have the bulk bins in their store. By talking to the manager, I found out I can have them order many things at a 10% discount of the shelf price by buying the 25# bag. If they don't or won't ask, they might have some recommendations for you.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Search for co-ops in your area. I found one that would get me 50# bags of oats...very good oats at that.

My local Walmart carries 20# bags of beans and 25# bags of white wheat. You have to shop around though, as different Walmarts carry different selections. Many (most?) do not carry these bigger bags. They might if you ask them, though.

You can see if Azure Standard (http://www.azurestandard.com/) has a drop point near you.

Bulk goods at Whole Foods are overpriced, IMO.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Wheat should be rated in numbers, not letters. 
There are MANY types of wheat and grades within those classes, within a grade there is also a LOT of variation. For HRSW for instance we measure the protein content, from 12% to 15.5% there is a huge difference. A #2 with high protein may be more valuable than a #1 with low protein. We have grown wheat over 16%, you don't get paid any more but it is amazing for breads and such, this is what we have sold in buckets and used for kutia. You cannot buy that quality in a store as it will be used to bring up the quality of a lower protein grain.
At feed stores here there is often #1 available, of course like UncleJoe mentioned it is not usually cleaned to the same standards.

For anyone interested here is a simple version of the U.S grades, not a lot of difference between #1and#2
http://www.gipsa.usda.gov/fgis/standards/810wheat.pdf


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you want to winnow your own wheat this looks like just the trick.

http://bonehuntersunited.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=hardwareofthetrade&action=display&thread=182


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I contacted azure standard. They do not deliver to teh east coast. They did give me the names of two companies that do.

Neshaminy Valley and Associated Buyers

I have not contacted them yet. Have any of you folks had any experience with them?


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> When it comes to buying bulk grains, the home brewers have helped the preppers.
> 
> I once found a local prepping shop when I looked on craigslist for "bulk wheat".
> 
> ...


all of the telephone #'s in my area are either disconnected, wrong #'s or fax tones.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

For the first time ever in this area, Aldies had 2# pks of Pinto dry beans, about $1 a pound.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> For the first time ever in this area, Aldies had 2# pks of Pinto dry beans, about $1 a pound.


That's interesting because they've had them as long as I can remember here.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> That's interesting because they've had them as long as I can remember here.


I think the reason they have the beans here now is because of the increasing mexican population and more people prepping in the area..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal, cheaper than what I have seen sacks for 90% of the time.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> I think the reason they have the beans here now is because of the increasing mexican population and more people prepping in the area..


Interesting point on that: I noticed that the local grocery store (not ALDI) had 1# bags of beans in two locations, in what I will call the "bean section" and the "Mexican section." Each section had 1# bags of identical beans that were obviously packaged by the same company/facility, but some had English language bags and some had Spanish language bags. The important thing to note here was that they had *different prices on identical bags of beans* (except for the language of the package). I forget which one was more expensive...I think they were charging more in the Mexican section. Either way, that is something to pay attention to.

Oh, and I don't recall the exact price at ALDI, but I'm pretty sure they were running at least $1.50 per 2# bag here, Maybe $1.89 or something like that. I definitely would have remembered 1 dollar 2 pound bags.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

He was saying $1/lb so I think $2/bag. $0.50/lb would be great though


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> He was saying $1/lb so I think $2/bag. $0.50/lb would be great though


Doh! Good catch. You are, of course, correct.


----------

